

Ask HN: do you like "new" yahoo mail that has been forced at you? - joering2

Early this morning my little girl ran to our bed all crying that Little Forest dissapear from her Yahoo. First I did not know whats going on until I opened my own mail.<p>It seems that Yahoo mail got GUI alterations without even asking their users if they want to have it applied to their profile. Nowhere I can find how to switch it back. I remember from GMail even Google had option to go back when they switched. This is very sad...<p>While explaining my daughter what has happened, my hope was that we can just go and reapply Little Forest theme - but little we know, all the themes are gone and you are left off with nothing other than boring colors.<p>As of alterations (I will call them that because I have not seen one new option/feature so its not like this is "update" per say [rather downgrade since themes are gone], but rather bunch of alterations thrown at you for God knows reason [I have my AdBlock on and I am afraig of turning it off -- perhaps themes dissapeared because now they can be dynamically replaced by ads, don't know), the only thing I noticed is three icons (trash can, favorite and checkbox) running around after your mouse that annoys me and wont let concentrate on reviewing mail.<p>Can someone tell me whats new about ths GUI and why it has been shoved in users throats without question or option to opt out?<p>As of my daughter it seems that GMail still allows for cool themes. Glad to know that. Will train her on using Gmail this should be an interesting experience.
======
itsprofitbaron

      "all the themes are gone and you are left off with nothing other than boring colors."
    

FWIW there are still themes in the new Yahoo Mail I don't know if Little
Forest is there because I don't use Yahoo Mail but its under "Options" on the
top left hand corner of the page, next to the Sign Out button.

